# Power AMP options for Sunfire Grand IV- opinions welcomed and apprecaited



## nyindallas (May 9, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for 1 or more power amps worthy of my soon to arrive Sunfire Grand Theater IV pre-amp processor. I have 4 power amps that I have used with a Marantz 7500. Not sure they are worthy to the Sunfire. They are a Parrasound HCA1000A, Harmon Kardon Signature PA2200 and PA2100, and finally a rarely used Adcom 5300.

Was hoping to get the 2 channel Sunfire Load Invariant which I thought I could win on ebay for $500. Not happening.

Other options that I have heard good things about are: Emotiva LPA-1, XPA-2 and UPA-500, Adcom GFA-7500, Mac MC2100, B&K Sonata Video 5, Nakamichi PA-5 Stasis (my AV1 still running strong from 1989, Proton D1200, Acurus A125, HK Citation 19. The only brands I have owned are Adcom and Nakamichi. My Nakamichi AV1 with Kef Ref 102/2's sounds better playing 2 channel than many surround systems. Want to think out of the box and am open to these fine brands. Will be selling about 10 vintage receivers to help pay for this. This will put Kef Q7's in front and IQ9C centers.

Thanks


----------

